# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  مـكـة المكرمـة والكعبـة المشرفـة ღ♥ღ بعدســة أيمـن خطــاب

## أيمن خطــاب

*



ღ♥ღ مـكـة المكرمـة والكعبـة المشرفـة ღ♥ღ

ღ♥ღ بعدســة أيمـن خطــاب ღ♥ღ


أن تشاهد الكعبة بعينيك وتلمسها بيديك موقف لا تصفه كلمات ولا تعبر عنه صور أو لقطات 

وكم هو عظيم أن تضع جبهتك ساجداً على بلاط المسجد الحرام وأنت ترتدي ملابس الإحرام 

وجوارحك تتطوق إلى جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض وتغتسل من ذنوبك كيوم ولدتكم أمك 

فاللهم تقبل منا ومنكم جميعاً صالح الأعمال .. و اللهم تقبل مني دعائي وحـقق فيك رجائي 

واكتب لي ولكل مشتاق .. زيارة بيتك الحــــرام ... آمـــــــين ...  آمـــــــين ... آمـــــــين
































مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ღ♥ღ مـكـة المكرمـة والكعبـة المشرفـة ღ♥ღ

ღ♥ღ بعدســة أيمـن خطــاب ღ♥ღ





































مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## noogy

ماشاء الله صور جميلة اوى
بالذات صور الاطفال ماشاء الله عسولين جدا
عمرة مقبولة ان شاء الله

----------


## رورو قمر

جامد و الله يا ايمن باشا

و شاطر ماشاء الله عليك 

انا من اهل مكه ولا قدرت اصور ولا صورة وحدة من الحرم

برااافو عليك 

و الصور و الله ميه ميه

مصور فنان ^_*
الف الشكر لك اخوي الكبير والعزيز ايمن

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ماشاء الله صور جميلة اوى
> بالذات صور الاطفال ماشاء الله عسولين جدا
> عمرة مقبولة ان شاء الله


*



خطيبتي الغالية ورفيقة عمري .. نوجي 




ما أروع تلك الرحلة والتي ليست من أجل أي مكسب من مكاسب الدنيا ...، ولكنها سفرة لتلبية دعوة الأشواق العظيمة نحو بيت الله تعالى لأداء مناسك العمرة .. ويا لها من ذكريات تختلج نفسي الآن وأنا أتذكر تلك اللحظات التي عايشتها كثيراً في مكة المكرمة وبجوار الكعبة العظيمة.... فالكل كان إما ساجداً أو داعياً أو باكياً ... إنه جوٌ من التجلي الإيماني والخشوع الذي يفصلنا عن الأرض ويصلنا بالسماء .. فهناك لا يسمع إلا همساً .. وليس الهمس إلا ألسنة تلهج بذكر الرحمن الرحيم وقلوب تخفق بحب رب العالمين .. فاللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال  ،

إنه شعور لم ولن يمُر علينا من قبل، يعجز اللسان وينهزم البنان في التعبير عن حقيقته .... وأنَّى للكلمات أن تجسد ما يعتلج في النفس .. في هذه اللحظات يمر علينا شريط التقصير والمخالفات التي ارتكبناها في حق الله تعالى وحقوق خلق الله، فاللهم غفراً غفراً يارب العالمين .

كم كنت أتمنى وقتها  أن أهوى على أرض الكعبة الطاهرة لأمسحها بين أقدام الرجال.. , للمرة الأولى في حياتي أتمنى أن أكون خادماً وفراشاً وكناساً ...، لأقبل الحجر الأسعد كلما ضاقت بي الدنيا ... وانتابني شعور الحزن والغم والألم .. كم تمنيت أن أكون مجرد عاملاً هناك .... وعلى الرغم من عودتي قريباً من العمرة إلا أتي لازلت أشتاق لتلك اللحظات الإيمانية الصادقة .. أتوق شوقاً لبلاط الكعبه .. أتضرع عطشاً لماء زمزم المبارك .. الذي لم ولن أشبع منه قط ... ربما حالت الأقدار بين البعض منكم وبين السجود أمام الكعبة .. لكنها لن تحول بينه وبين الله  .. فلتبيتوا النيه لله بالرغبة الصادقة في أداء مناسك العمرة وفريضة الحج .. تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال . 
مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## sameh atiya

شكرا يا ايمن على الصور الجميلة دي  :f:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> جامد و الله يا ايمن باشا
> 
> و شاطر ماشاء الله عليك 
> 
> انا من اهل مكه ولا قدرت اصور ولا صورة وحدة من الحرم
> 
> برااافو عليك 
> 
> و الصور و الله ميه ميه
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. رورو قمر


شكراً لكِ على مشاركتك وإبداء رأيك في تصويري المتواضع 

ولقد اجتهدت كثيراً حتى أستطيع تصوير تلك اللقطات للكعبه

وذلك في وجود أفراد الشرطة والأمن الداهلي ومنع التصوير 

أما بالنسبة للزياده في الوزن  فالحمد لله أنا حالياً أفضل

حيث خسرت ما يزيد على 15 كيلوا جراماً في شهرين 

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى .. تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> شكرا يا ايمن على الصور الجميلة دي



*



الأخ الفاضل .. سامح عطية  





العفو يا سامح .. ويارب يوعدنا كلنا بزيارة الكعبه المشرفه 

ويكتب لنا نكون مع الحجيج العام القادم إن شاء الله

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

تقبل الله منك و من جميع المسلمين...
صور بالغة الدقة و الفخامة ....
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل أيمن
جزاك الله خيرا على الصور الأكثر من رائعة و مهما وصفنا من روعتها لن نوافى تلك الأماكن من جميل الكلمات.
عمرة مقبوله و أسأل الله أن يرزق كل المسلمين زيارة تلك الأماكن.*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: عزيزى الإعلامى الفنان أيمن خطاب
ظلمتنا معاك يا أيمن يا عزيزى بإدخال موضوعك هذا مسابقة هذا العام وأنت تعلم علم اليقين من هذا الذى سيتجرأ  وينافس موضوع عن مكة والكعبة المشرفة ونحن شعب عاطفى ومتدين لدرجة كبيرة للغاية وأنا أفكر جديا فى سحب موضوعاتى الثلاثة المرشحة فى مسابقة هذا العام.... أكيد ستوافقنى على هذا الرأى أليس كذلك؟!

ومبروك لك مقدما على فوزك هذا العام بإذن الله وعقبالنا العام القادم :f2:  

 



*وهل عزيزى أيمن قصرت شعرك أم حلقته*
*بعد أداء المناسك؟!*

*وللعدل بين المتسابقين*
*أنا أقترح منح هذا الموضوع جائزة خاصة*
*خارج المسابقة*

*ويكون التنافس الحقيقى*
*بعيدا عن هذا الموضوع*
*الغير قابل المنافسة*
**
*والأمر بينكم شورى*
*يا لجنة التحكيم*
 :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك الفوز..مع اطيب التمنيات.

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل

أيمن خطاب



ألف مبروك الجائزة المستحقه





بالتميز والتوفيق دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا أيمن
الصور جميلة جدا
وربنا ما يحرمش حد من زيارة بيته الحرام
 :f:

----------


## nour2005

أخي الفاضل

أيمن


مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل أيمن
وفقك الله دائما
*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

زيارة جميله ومميزة 
ويارب اوعدنا قريب اروح هناك نفسي جدا جدا 
ربنا يكرمك يا ايمن وعدستك مميزة جدا جدا 
وقيمة المكان كمان روعه جدا 
اشكرك 
ودمت في امان الله

----------


## loly_h

*صورك شوقتنى جدا لزيارة والله* *ايمن**
ربنا يرزقنى بزيارة قريبة يارب
بس بأمانة صور كلها معبرة جدا
شكرا** ايمن** وتسلم إيدك
*

----------

